# IR Control of Mini



## dkearns (Apr 22, 2012)

I am attempting to control a mini and a Premiere in the same room. They both feed a matrix switch for a whole house solution. Whenever I change the remote address for the mini, the address also changes for the premiere. Tivo customer service state that they don't know if this possible. Anybody get it to work? If not, it goes back.
D


----------



## moyekj (Jan 24, 2006)

Cover up the IR receiver of the Premiere or just unplug it while you program the Mini. You will then need to program the Premiere for an address other than 0 and different than the Mini as well. Works fine. I've got a Mini and Elite in same location with Premiere on address 1, and Mini on 2. Once that is done the units only respond to their corresponding remote.


----------



## dkearns (Apr 22, 2012)

I did indeed cover the IR up and programmed the mini to respond to address 2.When I went to the Premiere the address had been changed to 2. In other words, whenever I change the address, it seems to affect both boxes. From what you say, I should be able to do this, but I can't figure out how.
D
Follow up:
I was hoping to control one with address 0 and one with address 2. Once I used one and two as you suggested, works like a charm.
Thanks!


----------



## dianebrat (Jul 6, 2002)

It should be the same as changing 2 Tivo's, are you also changing the remote ID on the remote itself? otherwise if it's still on 0 both the Tivo and the Mini will respond.


----------



## ThAbtO (Apr 6, 2000)

dkearns said:


> I did indeed cover the IR up and programmed the mini to respond to address 2.When I went to the Premiere the address had been changed to 2. In other words, whenever I change the address, it seems to affect both boxes. From what you say, I should be able to do this, but I can't figure out how.
> D
> Follow up:
> I was hoping to control one with address 0 and one with address 2. Once I used one and two as you suggested, works like a charm.
> Thanks!


You should not use address 0 since that contains all the addresses 1-9


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Make sure none of the TiVos are on the Sys info screen. I have my Mini, an Elite and an OTA only Premiere in the same room on different remote codes. At one time with S3 boxes I had six or seven boxes in the same room with different remote codes when I was preparing them to sell. As long as you don't use remote code 0(and maybe 1) and and only have one TiVo on the Sys info screen at a time, there aren't any issues.


----------

